# Skimmer Pump Issue... help?



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Sooooo... my skimmer has been great for a year, but has slowly been acting funny. It's a CADLights TIA 1220. When feeding, I shut down my return pump. I also shut down the skimmer so it doesn't overflow.

Roughly a week ago, the pump wasn't turning back on. I use my apex to switch devices, and after turning on the return pump, and then the skimmer... the skimmer would just sit there. The first few times this happened, I just unplugged it from the power bar, plugged it back in, and it would work. 2 nights ago, it wouldn't restart at all. Tried other outlets, it wouldn't start up. Tested the skimmer outlet with a lamp and it worked.

I pulled the skimmer out, took it apart (then back together) and put it back in. Nothing. I took it apart again and put the pump in a solution of RODI and about 10% vinegar. The shaft and impeller inside look fine. After about 20 minutes I assembled the pump and decided to plug it in... IT WORKED! so I put the skimmer back together and put it in my sump. Wont start.

To make an (even longer) story short, the pump works when it is out of water. If I start it while in water, it wont work. If I hold the empty skimmer above the water of my sump, I can turn it on and drop it into the water and it works.

I'm going in circles trying to figure this out. I think my return pump has some sort of "out of water safety" mechanism, so I don't know if this is similar. the pump looks like an oversized MaxiJet @750gph.

So:
-Does anyone know what's wrong and how to fix it?
-If it can't be fixed, anyone know where I can get a replacement (this skimmer is discontinued, btw)
- Does anyone have a spare skimmer or pump that I might be able to use?


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a similar issue with my vertex omega 150 skimmers, though not to the extent of your problem. When I turn either of the skimmers off (apex or disconnecting power), it seems like they suck in a tiny bubble of air. Than when I turn them back on, nothing...

I simply need to reach in the water, unscrew the volute? (I think that's what it's called) a very small air bubble sometimes comes out, sometimes nothing, but skimmer comes right back on again. With the volute not attached the skimmer pump is not pulling air, so it's a race to get it back on before the skimmer overflows.

I know my solution doesn't help you for auto restarting with your apex, I hope you find a solution because I would also love to turn my return and skimmer off for feeding, just can't risk the skimmer not coming back on. Also unsure if it hurts the pumps to be receiving power and not actually doing anything with it.


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

Hate to say it but you guy's may need a new impeller, but first thing to try is take the the pump and pull it apart and give it a good Vinegar bath clean any deposits off and try pumps again. I don't me like 15 min. let it sit for a couple of hours.

Skim


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Have you tried clearing the valute of calcium buildup and crud?



CoralConnoisseur said:


> I have a similar issue with my vertex omega 150 skimmers, though not to the extent of your problem. When I turn either of the skimmers off (apex or disconnecting power), it seems like they suck in a tiny bubble of air. Than when I turn them back on, nothing...
> 
> I simply need to reach in the water, unscrew the volute? (I think that's what it's called) a very small air bubble sometimes comes out, sometimes nothing, but skimmer comes right back on again. With the volute not attached the skimmer pump is not pulling air, so it's a race to get it back on before the skimmer overflows.
> 
> I know my solution doesn't help you for auto restarting with your apex, I hope you find a solution because I would also love to turn my return and skimmer off for feeding, just can't risk the skimmer not coming back on. Also unsure if it hurts the pumps to be receiving power and not actually doing anything with it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What Roger said! Give it a good vinegar bath for a few hours then scrub the hell out of it to make sure it's nice and clean all over.

I need to do this with mine soon as well.

When you do this though you'll be essentially putting in a new skimmer and will have a break-in period again so just make sure you either overskim or underskim and keep an eye on it.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Skimmer is still acting funny. sometimes it starts, sometimes it doesn't until I pull it out of the sump and empty all the water out, start it up and then drop it into water.

However - I'd like to say I'm impressed with CAD Lights customer service. I called them up last week and forwarded a copy of my receipt (Thanks Flavio). They're sending a new pump replacement. I'll update this thread once I have it and everything is back to normal.

I was talking to the CAD Lights rep about how I was generally happy about my skimmer and was sad to see it be discontinued, The rep informed me that there are plans to make these larger skimmers again.


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

The weak point with the CAD skimmers was the pump, just be happy that you were not one of the lucky ones that the pump caught fire in the sump.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

When you say nothing happens...
Does the motor hum or have any signs of life? If you turn it on (not working) and manually turn the impeller, does it suddenly come to life? You need a new impeller.
Do you have a grounding probe in your tank to take stray current? Might be something to check as well.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

twobytwo said:


> However - I'd like to say I'm impressed with CAD Lights customer service. I called them up last week and forwarded a copy of my receipt. They're sending a new pump replacement. I'll update this thread once I have it and everything is back to normal.


I'd like to take this comment back.

4 weeks ago I spoke to CADlights and gave them a credit card to charge for shipping the pump (pump is replaced free). They have one pump left. My card gets Billed.

3 weeks later (last week), still no pump. I call them up to find out what's going on. They say there's one pump there and they'll send it. They obviously never sent the pump because there was only 1 when I called 3 weeks earlier and the model is discontinued (so they wouldn't get a new shipment of ONE). I'm told they will email me a tracking number.

Today I call because I never got a tracking number. I'm told they'll look into it. about 30 minutes after the call, I get an email saying they will send me the tracking number as soon as the USPS carrier comes by the office... meaning

IT WAS NEVER SENT!

Such a shame, because I was planning to get a CADlights All-In-One in the future.


----------

